# My laundry room floor project---PIC LINKS



## RachAnn in NW Okla (Aug 28, 2002)

no actual photos here just a link to the album

once you click on the link below, it will open a new window.....that is my new tile floor....you can click view album on the right side about the prev/next pictures to see a chronicle (unfortunately they arent in order..they were when I loaded them :shrug: )...
Step 1. of the project from what it looked like before we touched it....
Step 2. to everything cleared out....
Step 3. to carpet ripped up.....
Step 4. to new plywood laid....
Step 5. to primed plywood (painted white with Kilz)....
Step 6. to finished tile

okay so I just looked and we have step 5 then 6......then steps 1, 2, 4.....guess that is how I uploaded them....so you get to see the finished product right before the absolute before pics.....oh well

http://s61.photobucket.com/albums/h...oom Project/?action=view&current=100_0803.jpg

Rachel


----------



## mrs oz (Jul 3, 2007)

WOW!  What a difference!! You won't know how to act with that great new space. CONGRATS!!

***You may even put up the clean clothes now so you can see your pretty floor.  (I'm the same way. Can get 'em washed, but forget about the folding and putting away!!)


----------



## Pink_Carnation (Apr 21, 2006)

mrs oz said:


> WOW!  What a difference!! You won't know how to act with that great new space. CONGRATS!!
> 
> ***You may even put up the clean clothes now so you can see your pretty floor.  (I'm the same way. Can get 'em washed, but forget about the folding and putting away!!)


What do you mean about folding and putting away? Who said I am supposed to do that? :doh:


----------



## RachAnn in NW Okla (Aug 28, 2002)

I know....the floor shows SOOOO much more dirt than the carpet did so I am better about the folding and hanging....it is the putting away that is still the problem....

I have found that if I hang straight from the washer to the hangers....and hang the hangers apart on the clothesline, they dry like that, save electricity AND I am better about at least getting them onto the metal rolling closet!!!

AND I managed to solve the initial problem which drove me to the project!!! (the dog was doing his business in front of the washer/dryer!)

that icky carpet is EVERYWHERE....they musta got a really good deal....the only places it isnt is the hallway(we replaced it last year), the bathroom, the kitchen (still carpet but at least not this stuff) and now the laundry room.....
so....it is in 4 bedrooms, 3 closets, carpeted stairs (17 of them) dining room and living room....eventually we will switch it all!

and it feels really good to go back there and know that *I did that*

some of the pictures show part of the hallway....the deep freeze is sitting on it but that is the floor we did last year.....DH HATED the angled tiles.....he wanted to just start at one corner and work his way over....I convinced him of doing it on the diagonal....with the condition that I had to mark ALL of the tiles at the edges that needed cut and DH would cut them...it took 3 boxes of each color and we did run out of the green....I had to piece it in 2 places

the next floor will prob be the kitchen or bathroom

Rachel


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

Rachel that looks absolutely GREAT! What a difference. I would have never thought to put the tile diagnal ,, ok now I would after seeing your pictures because it looks GREAT  You should be very proud of yourself. 

~~~
Sumer


----------



## turtlehead (Jul 22, 2005)

I agree, the diagonal looks spectacular!

Our laundry/mud room is carpeted too and it *stinks*. I don't know if the previous owners had animals in there, or if it's half rotten from snow and mud and maybe their washer overflowed or something. WHY do people carpet laundry rooms?

Anyway it stinks and high on our "make it pretty" list (which we will tackle after our "make it work" list) is re-doing that floor! Yours is a great inspiration.

Those are the vinyl self adhesive tiles, aren't they? We had some in our last kitchen and absolutely LOVED the way they wore. better than linoleum or hardwood. 

Good job on putting on a nice coat of kilz. That stuff is pretty great.


----------



## madness (Dec 6, 2006)

Don't take this the wrong way RachAnn...

Don't you just LOVE to see other people's mess? It just makes me feel so NORMAL! Most of my neighbors are absolute clean freaks and it creeps me out to be in their tidy little houses where it doesn't seem like they are even living! RachAnn, your house is definitely lived in!!! And the new floor is going to be great - I hate CARPET! I'm in the process of tearing my 40+ year old carpet out of the house. It STINKS!


----------



## RachAnn in NW Okla (Aug 28, 2002)

yes it is good to see others 'messies'

I wanted to show the progression through the project.....my house is definitely lived in....we had some early intervention special ed people here today to test my son....they sit on the floor so they can 'play' with the children.....they didnt want to sit on mine! It was freshly vaccummed but looks HORRID

yeah they were peel-N-stick....I love the ease of them....we used them in the hallway and 2 years later they still look new....

the total project was like $175 for the roughly 10 x 10 room

3 boxes green tiles 52.80 (60 tiles @ .88 each)
3 boxes black tiles 52.80 (60 tiles @ .88 each)
2 4 sheets plywood 47.72 (11.93 each for a 4x8 sheet)
1 can Kilz 13.98 (there was enough for 2 coats and some left over)
1 paint roller kit 1.97 (had the pan and the roller)
1 paint brush 3.47

then of course DH *needed* a new tool.....a 13amp circular saw 49.97

after the posted living room cleanup pictures I did, I really didnt feel ashamed to post the laundry room pictures.....I must say that most of the time my house looks like my before pics....I call it CHAOS (Cant Have Anyone Over Syndrome)....most of my friends have never seen the inside of my house....only the 2 'pushy' ones that dont care.....and ofcourse they live in perfectly clean, never messed up houses!!!!

Rachel


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Rachel, I recognize that green marble tile - I put it in my bathroom and I just LOVE it! Really changed the look of the whole room, and I get compliments on it from everyone who sees it. Your utility room looks wonderful now.  I'm also one of the ones that can't figure out why ANYONE would put carpeting in a utility room. One washer overflow and the floor will stink forever.


----------



## TheBiscuitQueen (Aug 31, 2007)

Wow! That looks awesome! You did a LOT of work there, I hope you are proud of yourself!


----------



## TheBiscuitQueen (Aug 31, 2007)

I never thought of hanging up shirts on hangers then on the line! What a great idea.


----------

